# IBS or GERD?



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. I was recently diagnosed with IBS/D. They have done an endoscopy but did not see anything remarkable. I also experience lots of pain in the area at the stomach or esphagus. It's not like burning, it's more like spasms. That gives me more grief than the cramping with diarreah. I have the stomach bloating, belching, pain going to my back, ears, etc. When I mention this to my doc he just says it's IBS. I was doing fine and decided to try eating one piece of fried chicken. What a mistake. Pain at the top of my stomach for three days. Doesn't this sound more like GERD then IBS, or with IBS is it normal to have those symptoms??


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The stomach pain sounds like GERD; but there is a relationship. I had both for several years. The flavonoids I take completely stopped the GERD in a couple of months, the D in about a year; and they have helped others stop their pain. If I stop taking them they will both come back over a couple of weeks. With them, no foods or drinks are a problem.The experts will disagree with this, as, apparantly, IBS is not connected directly to our digestion. So, perhaps we have DID (Digestion Induced Diarrhea?) rather than IBS. All I know for sure is that these things can be reversed and health can be reclaimed.Mark


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Mark,What are flavonoids? Where do you get them?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

They are plant extracts. The ones I use are called Provex CV and have a complex to quadruple the absorption. These contain red grape seed and skin, ginko biloba, bilberry and quercetin. Developed to improve the cardio system and decrease the oxidation of cholesterol, they seem to help many with GERD and indigestion. I get them from one of those direct marketed membership companies. I can have a bottle sent to you if you like. It costs about $20 a month for an effective dose. (There is someone named "ninny" who has recently posted about relief from IBS with ginko and grapefruit seed extract (GSE). You can find those at any health food/vitamin store.) Mark


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Mark,I've had my stomach wrapped so I don't get as much reflux anymore but I do still get ulcers. My IBS problems are more of the gas and bloating nature. Do flavonoids help with that?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't get much bloat but gas can still be a problem. It is nowhere near as bad as the open sewer I used to be; but those are no roses following me about.So I would say "No."Mark


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input Mark, I appreciate it.Pattymint,The more I read in the bullitin, the more it looks like IBS and GERD go hand in hand. I find that pepto is very soothing for that burn. There are alot of things your doctor can recommend to help. It's a long road before you get to the point that I was at. It was either have the surgery or give up on life. Hopefully you can get this under control, there are alot of good tips here that I didn't have access to when I went through my bout. Do you know if you have a hiatal hernia? It's pretty common with reflux. Hope you find some relief, sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

This is really interesting to me. I've been 'pre-diagnosed' with IBS (though I still have to get scoped for the final, official diagnosis). I've been learning to live with it, accept the fact that I probably have it, and figured out how to get on with my life.But then the indigestion symptoms began. I temporarily reverted back to believing that I had some other serious problem. The doctors then tell me that I'm just having acid indigestion.TheY prescribed Nexium, but I stopped taking it because of some of the digestive side-effects. Although the side-effects aren't too bad, I felt like I was still trying to get a handle on my IBS and thus didn't want to add another aggravate to the mix.But now the indigestion has caused constant sore throat, some stuffy ears, and the burping. I'm walking a thin line at this point. Trying to figure out how to treat one versus the other without the two interfering with each other.Wishful thinking I'm sure. But this is getting ridiculous.


----------

